# Manxy's Litter



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

yay she gave birth to 7 pups, disturbed her once don't want to do that again ... Tomorrow ill take some pics, they seem well, milky bellies..... She's in her own tank, no stress so fingers crossed, it appears most are all manx which means the breeder i got her from almost certainly paired her up with a male manx.... 2 have tails...


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow no tails? That sounds interesting. I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

check out this, but mum was not happy lol


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Pink baby's.
So cute !!


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's June 14th....


















Sorry about all the crap on my hands, I managed to get ash from the wood fireplace we got going all over me, and pretty much everyone and every thing in the room lol..... but it does smell nice with the wood burning...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

With 2 having tails and the gene in OZ being recessive, the buck she was with must have been a manx carrier, or all the bubs would be manx.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I see three tails, and out of seven, that does point toward the father having been a carrier.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

they llook good


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

As I said, I did not pair these I don't know who the father was/is... But these are certainly turning interesting, Can anyone identify their markings at only 1 week of age?...


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They look broken agouti, but its looking pretty greenish on my screen over here! lol!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I like the white nosed one.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

This is getting more curiouser by the day, They're looking like the wildie's from outside, the standard agouti type, So I decided to call the breeder today to find out if this litter is due to a rouge mouse getting into a cage or if he knew what was going on...

His exact words were 'I can't remember the name, but they'll be shorthaired curly, similar in colour to the wild ones but they're not' , ok fine, so what's similar but not the same thing?.. more pics, they're becoming quite wriggly now, can't stay still for long without charging off in your hands, next stage is hopper which is fine for me because by then they're tamed enough to not jump out of your hands...









.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Day whatever in the big mouse house...










1 has their eyes open


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh mercy, these are CUTE!!!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

cjdelphi said:


> This is getting more curiouser by the day, They're looking like the wildie's from outside, the standard agouti type, So I decided to call the breeder today to find out if this litter is due to a rouge mouse getting into a cage or if he knew what was going on...
> 
> His exact words were 'I can't remember the name, but they'll be shorthaired curly, similar in colour to the wild ones but they're not' , ok fine, so what's similar but not the same thing?..quote]
> 
> With manx and piebald/broken in the litter you can be certain they are not from a wild buck.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

They are such cuties!


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh WANT!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> ok fine, so what's similar but not the same thing?..


They're just agouti....a wild father is not possible if they are manx (or like cindy said, black or pied....and especially with all 3). If I remember correctly mom looked like she might have been agouti based...and the dad probably was as well, with both of them carrying non-agouti...so you got mostly agouti and one little black. Agouti is not at all unusual.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Do these appear to be longhaired rex?


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Nearly 4 weeks old now


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my, they are sooo cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Curly babies are always so darn cute!


----------

